# Netzteil für leiseren Betrieb überdimensionieren



## kaisper (14. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute,

mich interessiert mal eure Meinung zum Thema Netzteil überdimensionieren. Ursprung der Frage: Ich mag meinen Rechner gerne sehr leise. Aus Bauraumgründen benötige ich ein neues Netzteil um meine defekte Grafikkarte zu ersetzen. Leistungstechnisch sollte ich mit 600W gut hinkommen um eine zukünftige 3070 oder entsprechende Navi Konkurenz und einen aktuell noch i7 6700 zu betreiben (nächstes Jahr vieleicht nen R7 4700x oder sowas). Meine Entscheidung im ITX Bereich ist auf die Corsair SF Reihe gefallen, da diese ja in zahlreichen Tests sehr gut abschneiden. Da jedoch das sf600 und sf750 nur ~20€ auseinander liegen, wär die Überlegung das größere zu nehmen um länger ruhig zu bleiben. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass mir da die meisten Grafikkarten eh nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, aber man muss ja nicht zusätzlich noch andere laute Komponenten inner Hütte haben.

Haut doch mal raus, was ihr dazu meint, oder ob ihr damit Erfahrungen habt.

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2020)

kaisper schrieb:


> mich interessiert mal eure Meinung zum Thema Netzteil überdimensionieren. Ursprung der Frage: Ich mag meinen Rechner gerne sehr leise.



...und genau deswegen sollte man Netzteile eben NICHT überdimensionieren. 

Hintergrund:

Wenn du ein 500W-Netzteil kaufst mit 90% Wirkungsgrad muss es etwa 50W Abwärme abführen können.
Wenn du dasselbe Netzteil als 1000W-Modell kaufst muss es entsprechend 100W Abwärme abführen können.

In welchem Netzteil wird wohl der größere/stärkere/lautere Lüfter verbaut sein? 



Viel wichtiger als die Nennleistung des Netzteiles ist die Qualität davon. Es ist völlig egal ob du ein 400, 800 oder 1200W-Netzteil kaufst: Wenns ein billiges ist wird es laut sein und wenn es ein sehr hochwertiges ist wird es leise sein.

Deine gewählten Corsair SF sind nicht laut aber auch nicht die leisesten netzteile (egal wie viel Watt) was einfach daran liegt dass sie besonders kompakt gebaut sind und nur ein kleiner (und entsprechend schnell drehender) 92mm-Lüfter reinpasst. Für die Bauform ists aber durchaus ok und wie du schon richtig sagst: Eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte wird unter Luftkühlung sowieso viel lauter als das Netzteil sein.


----------



## kaisper (14. Juni 2020)

Das mit der Verlustleistung ist natürlich richtig. Allerdings scheint mir nach diesem Test das SF750 trotzdem etwas besser zu "performen". Die Verluste scheinen bei gleicher Leistung etwas geringer, was sich dann auch im allgemein etwas besseren Wirkungsgrad zeigt : Corsair SF750, SF600, SF450 Platinum im Test - SFX jetzt mit Platinum-Effizienz  - Luefter, Lautstaerke und Temperaturen (9/10)


----------



## flx23 (14. Juni 2020)

Also ich bin ja auch ein wenig ein leise/lautlos Fetishist. Aus diesem Grund ist Anfang des Jahres meine HDD rausgeflogen und eine große SSD dafür reingekommen.
Das Netzteil (bei mir ein bequiet dark power pro 11) ist aktuell das einzige was im idle noch zu hören ist. Aber auch nur, wenn ich 100 still sitze und lausche. Selbst das Fenster darf nicht offen sein weil sonst Vögel oder die Autobahn die 3 km weg ist lauter sind.

Also wenn du hier wirklich lautlos sein willst musst du zu semipassiven Netzteilen greifen. Ansonsten sind gute Netzteile so leise, dass man sie nicht hört. 

@alk: deine Rechnung stimmt nicht ganz. Der optimale Wirkungsgrad ist typischerweise ab 30 Prozent erreicht und fällt dann langsam ab.
Ein mit 500w belastet 1000w Netzteil sollte somit etwas weniger Abwärme haben als ein 550w Netzteil das mit 500 w belastet wird.
Allerdings wenn man nur 150w braucht ist die Verlustleistung bei einem 1000w Netzteil deutlich größer als bei einem 550w Netzteil.


Nachtrag :

Wie du hier siehst (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netz.../Be-Quiet-Straight-Power-11-750-Watt-1249346/)
Ist das Netzteil erst ab >80% last, also in diesem test bei 600W   lauter als im idle mode. Die Effizienz liegt in dem Bereich bei mehr als 80 Prozent, somit ist die Abwärme kleiner als 120W. Das Netzteil muss somit 120W abführen und deine CPU und deine Graka 600W. In diesem Fall wirst du zu 100% nur diese Komponenten hören können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2020)

Ich kenne diese Netzteile im Detail nicht genau genug um die Unterschiede der Leistungsklassen genau zu kennen. Manchmal sind die Dinger technisch identisch und nur die Abschaltpunkte anders einprogrammiert, manchmal unterscheiden sich auch einzelne Bauteile oder gleich die ganze Plattform. Was da bei den SF der Fall ist weiß höchstens unser Netzteilguru Threshold. 

Ich meine klar, es ist nicht schlimm wenn du das 750er nimmst - ich schätze aber, dass du den Unterschied zwischen dem 750er und dem 600er in einem Blindtest nie bemerken würdest.


@fix23: Ja, ich weiß. Es ging darum ein Prinzip zu erklären, nicht darum sich um 3 Watt zu streiten, deswegen steht auch auch immer "etwa" dabei.
Die Effizienzkurven sind bei solchen modernen PLatingeräten schon ziemlich flach im Bereich zwischen grob 15 und 100% Last. Das macht nicht mehr viel aus. Vermeiden sollte man nur ein 1000W-NT in einem PC zu benutzen der die meiste Zeit 50W im Idle zieht.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Juni 2020)

Ich muss da ALK widersprechen, ich habe noch aus meinen SLI-Zeiten ein semi-passives Corsair RM 750i Netzteil, welches erst bei 50% Last den Lüfter in Bewegung setzt. Mit meinem 3700x und einer 2070super hab ich somit ein komplett passives Netzteil nun .

Die verminderte Effizienz ist mir völlig egal, ein neues Netzteil müsste jahrelang im Dauerbetrieb laufen um sich zu amortisieren.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich ein entsprechend dimensioniertes Passivnetzteil kaufen, was aber effektiv teurer wird als ein semi-passives, welches die 50% Last nicht erreicht und somit passiv ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2020)

Netzteile, die einen semipassiv-Modus bis in den Bereich von 400W oder noch mehr bieten sind eine andere Geschichte - allerdings passen die auch in die "sehr hochwertige NTs sind immer leise"-Kategorie... denn ein Netzteil was das dauerhaft (also über mehrere Stunden) kann kaufste nicht fürn Fünfziger. 

Wenns SO leise sein soll (bzw. man daran glaubt einen 300 UPM-Lüfter hören zu können) kann man aber auch gleich zu vollpassiven greifen bei ner Neuanschaffung. Dann aber auch ein sehr gutes davon, sonst sind die Elektronikgeräusche des passiven NTs lauter als der aktive Lüfter...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2020)

kaisper schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung im ITX Bereich ist auf die Corsair SF Reihe gefallen, da diese ja in zahlreichen Tests sehr gut abschneiden. Da jedoch das sf600 und sf750 nur ~20€ auseinander liegen, wär die Überlegung das größere zu nehmen um länger ruhig zu bleiben. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass mir da die meisten Grafikkarten eh nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, aber man muss ja nicht zusätzlich noch andere laute Komponenten inner Hütte haben.



Ich hab da jetzt keine Daten zur Hand. Aber in der Regel ist das so, dass das stärkere Netzteile auch einen stärkeren Lüfter besitzt, weil das stärkere Netzteil in der Lage sein muss, mehr Abwärme in der gleichen Zeit abführen zu können.
Und bei so kleinen Gehäusen wie ITX hast du sowieso andere Probleme als ein hörbares Netzteil, denn da ist eh alles hörbar.


----------



## kaisper (15. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt keine Daten zur Hand. Aber in der Regel ist das so, dass das stärkere Netzteile auch einen stärkeren Lüfter besitzt, weil das stärkere Netzteil in der Lage sein muss, mehr Abwärme in der gleichen Zeit abführen zu können.
> Und bei so kleinen Gehäusen wie ITX hast du sowieso andere Probleme als ein hörbares Netzteil, denn da ist eh alles hörbar.



Also aktuell ist das lauteste in meinem Gehäuse in der Tat die alte HDD, aber da gibt es auch schon Pläne. Sonst ist das System mit einer Corsair H60 und darauf einem alten rotbeleuchtetem Corsair Lüfter doch schon sehr leise (Der Lüfter ist aus optischen Gründen und fliegt mit nem Mainboard wechsel). Aktuell nutze ich noch ein Dark Power Pro  P8, allerdings blockt das in meinem Gehäuse Grafikkartenbauraum. Wenn ich hier allerdings lese, dass man bis 400W eine ähnliche Kombination, wie von mir oben beschrieben passiv betreibt, klingt das ja erstmal ganz gut. Im Falle des SF600 vs 750 wäre ein passiver Betrieb bis 60W bzw 180W laut dem von mir verlinkten Test möglich. Da steht man sich doch mit letzterem für den daily-use doch etwas besser oder seht ihr das anders ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2020)

Semi passiv ist immer für den Arsch, weil du so Hotspots hast, die ein Netzteil langfristig zerstören.
Gerade bei sehr kleinen Gehäusen sollte der Netzteillüfter immer laufen.


----------



## kaisper (15. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Semi passiv ist immer für den Arsch, weil du so Hotspots hast, die ein Netzteil langfristig zerstören.
> Gerade bei sehr kleinen Gehäusen sollte der Netzteillüfter immer laufen.



Na gut das kann mir bei 7 Jahren Garantie auf die Dinger egal sein. Jetzt bin ich mir aber immernoch nicht sicher, ob 600W oder 750W ^^. Aktuell habe ich zwar auch 750W aber da träumte man auch noch von gigantischen SLI-Systemen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2020)

kaisper schrieb:


> Na gut das kann mir bei 7 Jahren Garantie auf die Dinger egal sein.



Bei Garantie würde ich immer vorsichtig sein. Corsair entscheidet, was unter der Garantie fällt und was nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2020)

Mir kommt der Corsair Crap nicht in den PC aufgrund der schlechten Qualitätskontrolle:


> Corsair Austauschprogramm für Netzteile der SF Serie, die zwischen  Oktober 2019 und März 2020 produziert wurden (Seriennummern zwischen  194448xx und 201148xx). Betroffene Netzteile weisen unter bestimmten  Bedingungen eine erhöhte Ausfallsrate vor.


Quelle: Corsair SF Series SF600 80 PLUS Platinum 600W SFX12V ab &euro;' '122,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Mein zuverlässiges BeQuiet hab ich seit 5 Jahren nicht gehört ... .


----------



## Pu244 (15. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Semi passiv ist immer für den Arsch, weil du so Hotspots hast, die ein Netzteil langfristig zerstören.



Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Beweise?

Die Seasonic X Serie ist jetzt seit gut 10 Jahren auf dem Markt, da müßte sich doch etwas finden lassen. Man kann natürlich auch gegenteilig argumentieren, dass der semi passive Modus den Lüfter schützt und der ist Ausfallgrund Nr. 1.

Ich vermute mal, die Ingenieure bei Seasonic wissen mittlerweile, was sie da machen, erst recht wenn sie darauf 12 Jahre Garantie geben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Beweise?
> 
> Die Seasonic X Serie ist jetzt seit gut 10 Jahren auf dem Markt, da müßte sich doch etwas finden lassen. Man kann natürlich auch gegenteilig argumentieren, dass der semi passive Modus den Lüfter schützt und der ist Ausfallgrund Nr. 1.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, die Ingenieure bei Seasonic wissen mittlerweile, was sie da machen, erst recht wenn sie darauf 12 Jahre Garantie geben.



Wie gesagt, lies dir die Garantiebedingungen durch.
Und 12 Jahre Garantie sind Marketing. Mehr nicht. Wie oft noch soll ich dir das erklären?
Du kannst ja mal dein Fanless Netzteil nach 10 Jahren einschicken und erklären, dass die Elkos durchgegangen sind.
Da kommt dann Seasonic und erklärt, dass sie verstaubt sind und deswegen kaputt gegangen sind. Hättest mal einen Lüfter einbauen sollen.


----------



## kaisper (15. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, lies dir die Garantiebedingungen durch.
> Und 12 Jahre Garantie sind Marketing. Mehr nicht. Wie oft noch soll ich dir das erklären?
> Du kannst ja mal dein Fanless Netzteil nach 10 Jahren einschicken und erklären, dass die Elkos durchgegangen sind.
> Da kommt dann Seasonic und erklärt, dass sie verstaubt sind und deswegen kaputt gegangen sind. Hättest mal einen Lüfter einbauen sollen.



Gut dass bei der Garantie zwischen Verschleiß und Defekt unterschieden werden muss und dass Garantie ne freiwillige Leistung ist, ist wohl klar. Leider hat man im sfx segment nicht die riesen Auswahl( Netzteile mit Leistung ab 550W, Spezifikation: SFX/SFX-L Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland). Bei mit würde zwar auch ein sehr kurzes atx oder eben sfx-l passen, aber falls ich doch mal das Case wechsel wirds eher noch kleiner. Und nach dem bisherigen Antworten scheint es ja doch auch eher ne philosophische Frage zu sein ob Überdimensionieren oder nicht...was mir nicht weiterhilft ^^.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2020)

Dann schaun wir doch mal welche Möglichkeiten du praktisch hast.

1.) Normales aktives hochwertiges Netzteil nutzen im Leistungsbereich der passend ist. Also 500W rum.
2.) Passives Netzteil nutzen das diese Leistung hat.
3.) Semipassives Netzteil nutzen das bis zu deiner Leistung passiv bleibt, entsprechend massiv überdimensioniert ist.

Von der Lautstärke her sind die 3 Optionen sehr nah beieinander, denn (1) ist nur minimal lauter als (2) und (3) die lautlos sind.
Vom Preis her sind die letzten beiden Optionen aber teurer.

Du musst dir nur die Frage stellen: Bist du bereit den Mehrpreis zu zahlen damit dein PC im Idle statt 25db nur 20db laut ist (unter Last ist die GPU eh viel lauter)? Falls nein ist die Wahl sowieso (1). Und falls ja können wir über Modelle reden die (semi)passiv und kompakt gebaut sind.


----------



## AyC (16. Juni 2020)

Geht es bei einem semipassiven Netzteil nicht einfach um vollständige Ruhe bei Arbeiten wie Office oder beim Surfen? Ein Smartphone hat auch keinen aktiven Lüfter...




Threshold schrieb:


> Semi passiv ist immer für den Arsch, weil du so Hotspots hast, die ein Netzteil langfristig zerstören.
> Gerade bei sehr kleinen Gehäusen sollte der Netzteillüfter immer laufen.



Ich verstehe das nicht richtig. Wenn du z.B. im Office mit deinem  Komponenten 40 Watt verbrauchst und du bei den Seasonics z.B. bis zu 94%  Effizienz hast, dann fallen doch nur ~4 Watt Abwärme an und diese  können eben auch passiv bewältigt werden. Wie und wo soll da ein Hotspot  entstehen? Seasonic hat soviel Erfahrung und weiß ab welcher Temperatur  es kritisch wird. Deutlich früher springt dann auch der Lüfter an. Dazu  Schutzschaltungen.

Warum ist dieses Konzept immer für den Arsch?




kaisper schrieb:


> Gut dass bei der Garantie zwischen Verschleiß und Defekt unterschieden werden muss und dass Garantie ne freiwillige Leistung ist, ist wohl klar.



Seit wann ist Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung? Wenn du 10 Jahre Garantie auf etwas hast, dann darf dieses "etwas" in der Zeit auch nicht kaputt gehen. Wenn also der Lüfter anfängt zu rattern oder das Netzteil aufgibt, dann kriegst du Ersatz! Natürlich unter der Bedingung der richtigen Behandlung.


-> Am Ende bleibt es eine individuelle Sache. Wenn man natürlich andere Lüfter ständig laufen hat, dann kann man sich auch den passiven Einsatz des Netzteils meistens sparen.


----------



## kaisper (16. Juni 2020)

AyC schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung?



Garantie ist eine freiwillige Hersteller Leistung nach deren eigenen Regeln. In Deutschland haben wir nur die verpflichtende Gewährleistung und die ist dank Beweislastumkehr quasi nutzlos nach 6 Monaten. 

@ Alk Die von dir vorgeschlagenen Optionen sind vermutlich richtig. Effektiv zur Verfügung habe ich 14cm Länge,besser weniger, da ich ja auch noch die Kabel anstöpseln muss. Das schränkt die Auswahl guten ATX Netzteilen schon sehr stark ein. Im sfx Bereich lande ich nach einigen gelesen Vergleichen recht schnell wieder beim Corsair. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch sehr sehr überzeugt von bequiet Produkten. mein Dark Power tut es ja auch noch ohne Probleme und ich empfehle die immer sofort. Deren SFx-L scheint aber nicht ganz auf der "Höhe" zu sein, da nicht mal die eigenen Lüfter(von den ich auch sehr überzeugt bin) verwendet werden. Ein weiterer Aspekt (ich weiß für viele sehr sehr egal) ist der Optische. Corsair bietet komplett gesleevte Kabel und der Spec-Sticker ist auch auf der abgewandten Seite. Die restliche Konkurenz (gerne weitere Vorschläge) scheint auch nicht groß was konkurenzfähiges zu haben bei meinen Anforderungen.

Nach dem viele Hin- und Her denke ich auch, dass es wohl mit dem Semi passiven ziemlich egal ist, aber wenn es ein Netzteil halt hat, dann ist das nun mal so. Vielleicht schaue ich einfach welche Variante (600 oder 750W) die nächsten Monate günstig zu bekommen ist. Bis September ist ja noch etwas Zeit.

Edit: Habe noch das Seasonix SGX650 gefunden. Ist aber auch Semi passiv.


----------



## AyC (16. Juni 2020)

kaisper schrieb:


> Garantie ist eine freiwillige Hersteller Leistung nach deren eigenen Regeln. In Deutschland haben wir nur die verpflichtende Gewährleistung und die ist dank Beweislastumkehr quasi nutzlos nach 6 Monaten.



Ist doch egal ob der Hersteller dir freiwillig oder gesetzlich für bestimmte Dinge eine erweiterte Garantie gibt. Wenn dir der Hersteller GARANTIERT, dass das Netzteil eben 10 Jahre hält, dann muss es auch 10 Jahre halten. Wenn es nach 9 Jahren kaputt geht, dann hast du Garantie und bekommst eine Reparatur oder Ersatz.

Du gehst irgendwie davon aus das dir der Hersteller 10 Jahre Garantie gibt und dann alles daran setzt um diese Garantie nicht zu erfüllen. Große und seriöse Unternehmen gehen aber so nicht vor. Natürlich prüfen sie unsachgemäßen Gebrauch, ab sie sagen nicht einfach "selbst Schuld".

Übrigens geben die Hersteller meistens solange Garantien, weil sie überzeugt vom Produkt sind und in der Zeit sehr selten das Gerät kaputt geht. Entsprechend werden die paar Garantiefälle auch wohlwollend abgehandelt. Wieviele Seasonic Netzteil wurden schon verkauft? Ich konnte im Netz auf die schnelle keine Probleme mit Garantien finden. Je nach Netzteil kommt sogar am nächsten Tag direkt ein Neues und das Alte wird mitgenommen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2020)

AyC schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht richtig. Wenn du z.B. im Office mit deinem  Komponenten 40 Watt verbrauchst und du bei den Seasonics z.B. bis zu 94%  Effizienz hast, dann fallen doch nur ~4 Watt Abwärme an und diese  können eben auch passiv bewältigt werden. Wie und wo soll da ein Hotspot  entstehen? Seasonic hat soviel Erfahrung und weiß ab welcher Temperatur  es kritisch wird. Deutlich früher springt dann auch der Lüfter an. Dazu  Schutzschaltungen.
> 
> Warum ist dieses Konzept immer für den Arsch?



Du hast ein Rechner nur für Office?


----------



## AyC (16. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ein Rechner nur für Office?




Nein! Aber ich nutze mein Rechner auch zum Arbeiten und benutze entsprechend viel Microsoft Office, Email-Programme und einen Webbrowser. Hierbei ist es sehr schön, wenn der Rechner sehr leise oder sogar geräuschlos ist. 

Wenn ich mit dem PC dann z.B. Spiele und der Rechner ordentlich Strom zieht, dann darf er dabei auch gerne lauter werden. Mit Musik und Sound stört mich das beim Spielen auch nicht. Genau das ist doch ein Sinn von semipassiven Netzteilen.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, lies dir die Garantiebedingungen durch.



Ich habe nach einem Beweis gefragt, sprich irgendeinem Fall, indem jemanden deshalb die Garantie verweigert wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und 12 Jahre Garantie sind Marketing. Mehr nicht. Wie oft noch soll ich dir das erklären?



Jede Garantie ist Marketing. Pflicht sind nur die zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, mit 6 Monaten Beweislastumkehr (wodurch es effektiv bei 6 Monaten bleibt).

Im übrigen machst du bei anderen Herstellern nicht bei der Garantie herum.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal dein Fanless Netzteil nach 10 Jahren einschicken und erklären, dass die Elkos durchgegangen sind.
> Da kommt dann Seasonic und erklärt, dass sie verstaubt sind und deswegen kaputt gegangen sind. Hättest mal einen Lüfter einbauen sollen.



1: Auf meinem Netzteil sind leider nur 5 Jahre Garantie, die seit über 4 Jahren abgelaufen sind.
2: Würde ich ihnen das mit den Elkos nicht mitteilen. Wenn das Gerät hin ist, dann wird es eingeschickt. Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und öffne es und gehe selbst auf Fehlersuche, damit ich die Garantie verliere.
3: ich bezweifle eben, dass sie das sagen werden. Du hast bis heute keinen Beweis gebracht.
4: Wenn sie das sagen, dann sage ich ihnen, dass wir in Deutschland/Europa sind und sie den Hinweis klar außen an der Verpackung hätten anbringen müssen. Das ganze ist hier nichtig, im Amiland und in Asien sieht es nochmal anders aus.
5: Das Netzteil wird vorher natürlich noch ein wenig durchgepustet.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2020)

AyC schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch ein Sinn von semipassiven Netzteilen.



Das erreichst du aber auch mit einem aktiven Netzteil.


----------



## kaisper (17. Juni 2020)

Also da das jetzt hier irgendwie zu nem Garantie Rant verkommen ist, vielleicht BTT: Gibt es denn vielleicht noch ne Empfehlung im SFX Bereich ?


----------

